# Why is Housing so Cheap in the South?



## Mr Natural

Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.

Why is that?


----------



## Chuckt

You could use Economics 101 and Micro Economics to answer this question.

There are a lot of people out of work today and the percentage is shocking.
Prices are based on supply and demand.  The more demand, the higher the price.  If people are out of work, supply of available houses goes up and prices go down.  If I place an ad in the paper, someone from the city is going to answer (usually) before those outside of the city because cities have higher populations, money, the skills you want, etc., etc., etc.

It could be a number of things.  West coast or East coast is closer to a number of markets so it is cheaper to ship from port cities than transport goods from inside of the U.S.
Prices are based on population, standard of living, number of jobs, health of cities.

You can also blame free trade.  Our products are sold at tariff in other countries and Wallmart dumps cheap products on our market tariff free which essentially puts a segment of the American people out of business because they can't compete.  If you don't want to dirty the water and if you want regulation, it is going to cost you more to build anything here so the rich are going to invest in shops overseas where there is no regulation and little safety protection for workers and they pay no tax because there free trade means tariff free.  It means they aren't paying anything to put you in debt (trade deficit).


----------



## Wry Catcher

Mr Clean said:


> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?



They blow away in the wind.  Deadly snakes.  Neighbors shoot cans and small animals from their porch.  There's no there, there.  People talk funny.  The food is too salty and too sugary.  Speed traps.  Waffle House is five star dinning.


----------



## g5000

Mr Clean said:


> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?



Housing is cheap in the South because you have to live in the South.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mr Clean said:


> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?



Lower cost of living in the South


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Housing is cheap in the South because you have to live in the South.
Click to expand...


/thread

Should have read that before I posted


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Taxes are much lower, along with other living expenses and purchasing power is higher.


----------



## Mr Natural

TakeAStepBack said:


> Taxes are much lower, along with other living expenses and purchasing power is higher.



If taxes and living expenses are lower, wouldn't make the region more desirable and drive up real estate values?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I have noticed this too.
Last summer I was considering a career move to San Antonio. One of the first things I did was look at housing...and I could not believe how cheap houses are. I don't know of anywhere I have ever seen in a medium sized city like San Antonio where you can get a modern, 2 story plus finished basement, 2 car garage on a nice lot in a good neighborhood for $200k???? 
I live in unremarkable Southern Indiana where like houses are higher than San Antonio??


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Mr Clean said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes are much lower, along with other living expenses and purchasing power is higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If taxes and living expenses are lower, wouldn't make the region more desirable and drive up real estate values?
Click to expand...


The region is more desirable.  People have been fleeing the northeast and midwest for the last couple of decades and heading south and southwest.  The entire southern U.S. coast to coast has experienced a boom in building and jobs.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes are much lower, along with other living expenses and purchasing power is higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If taxes and living expenses are lower, wouldn't make the region more desirable and drive up real estate values?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The region is more desirable.  People have been fleeing the northeast and midwest for the last couple of decades and heading south and southwest.  The entire southern U.S. coast to coast has experienced a boom in building and jobs.
Click to expand...


And with very little or no state income taxation, along with business overhead lowered significantly (that includes housing construction), along with state regulatory agencies, homes are much cheaper to build.

Demand is high there too, or the prices would be even lower.


----------



## NLT

Lower Taxes is the biggest reason. Please do not come, stay up in yankee land or left coast fruit land where you belong.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

NLT said:


> Lower Taxes is the biggest reason. Please do not come, stay up in yankee land or left coast fruit land where you belong.



Sory, but this yankee is already working out the details for a move to Texas. Don't worry though, I most certainly have no desires to pollute the good thing going there with LOLberal voting/ideas.


----------



## Wry Catcher

TakeAStepBack said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If taxes and living expenses are lower, wouldn't make the region more desirable and drive up real estate values?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The region is more desirable.  People have been fleeing the northeast and midwest for the last couple of decades and heading south and southwest.  The entire southern U.S. coast to coast has experienced a boom in building and jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And with very little or no state income taxation, along with business overhead lowered significantly (that includes housing construction), along with state regulatory agencies, homes are much cheaper to build.
> 
> Demand is high there too, or the prices would be even lower.
Click to expand...


Do you think it's a good idea to buy a home built without regulatory oversight?  Maybe that's why so many homes in Tornado Alley simply disappear each year.  I wouldn't raise my family in a home where (seemingly) every year tornado's strike and there is no safe room or cellar for protection.  Listening to those who survived by lying on top of their kids in a bathtub would give anyone pause when considering a purchase of a home where tornadoes are common.


----------



## Sunshine

Mr Clean said:


> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?



Because you have sold the southland as nothing but a racist hell hole, so all those wonderful desirable yankees (NOT) don't move here.  If they did we would be charging them triple, maybe even quadruple.  We like it this way.  Stay where you are!


----------



## Moonglow

We down here in the south pay less since Indians are still on the war path.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Wry Catcher said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The region is more desirable.  People have been fleeing the northeast and midwest for the last couple of decades and heading south and southwest.  The entire southern U.S. coast to coast has experienced a boom in building and jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with very little or no state income taxation, along with business overhead lowered significantly (that includes housing construction), along with state regulatory agencies, homes are much cheaper to build.
> 
> Demand is high there too, or the prices would be even lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think it's a good idea to buy a home built without regulatory oversight?  Maybe that's why so many homes in Tornado Alley simply disappear each year.  I wouldn't raise my family in a home where (seemingly) every year tornado's strike and there is no safe room or cellar for protection.  Listening to those who survived by lying on top of their kids I a bathtub would give anyone pause when considering a purchase of a home where tornadoes are common.
Click to expand...


Yes, I do. Homes were built long before a "regulatory agency" was around to syphon funds and generally make compliance costly at the expense of infrastructure. 

The homes you're referring to are modular or mobile. it's no ones fault but the purchaser in tornado alley that they bought a stick hut that's stapled together knowing there can be feirce storms.


----------



## Wry Catcher

TakeAStepBack said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lower Taxes is the biggest reason. Please do not come, stay up in yankee land or left coast fruit land where you belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sory, but this yankee is already working out the details for a move to Texas. Don't worry though, I most certainly have no desires to pollute the good thing going there with LOLberal voting/ideas.
Click to expand...


And of course you making such a move will raise the avg. IQ in both regions.


----------



## Moonglow

I've built homes that were non regulated and those that were, not much difference if your a good home builder.
If you move down south we here fry everything, food, animals, clothing, pens, pencils.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Wry Catcher said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lower Taxes is the biggest reason. Please do not come, stay up in yankee land or left coast fruit land where you belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sory, but this yankee is already working out the details for a move to Texas. Don't worry though, I most certainly have no desires to pollute the good thing going there with LOLberal voting/ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And of course you making such a move will raise the avg. IQ in both regions.
Click to expand...


That's very witty, Wry. Did you think that up all by yourself?


----------



## g5000

Wry Catcher said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lower Taxes is the biggest reason. Please do not come, stay up in yankee land or left coast fruit land where you belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sory, but this yankee is already working out the details for a move to Texas. Don't worry though, I most certainly have no desires to pollute the good thing going there with LOLberal voting/ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And of course you making such a move will raise the avg. IQ in both regions.
Click to expand...




That's one you have to think about for a second.  It has layers. Very clever!


----------



## Wry Catcher

TakeAStepBack said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> And with very little or no state income taxation, along with business overhead lowered significantly (that includes housing construction), along with state regulatory agencies, homes are much cheaper to build.
> 
> Demand is high there too, or the prices would be even lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's a good idea to buy a home built without regulatory oversight?  Maybe that's why so many homes in Tornado Alley simply disappear each year.  I wouldn't raise my family in a home where (seemingly) every year tornado's strike and there is no safe room or cellar for protection.  Listening to those who survived by lying on top of their kids I a bathtub would give anyone pause when considering a purchase of a home where tornadoes are common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. Homes were built long before a "regulatory agency" was around to syphon funds and generally make compliance costly at the expense of infrastructure.
> 
> The homes you're referring to are modular or mobile. it's no ones fault but the purchaser in tornado alley that they bought a stick hut that's stapled together knowing there can be feirce storms.
Click to expand...


Two of the three little pigs would then need aid from the Federal Government after their straw and stick homes disappeared.  In fact, local resources would be used to clean up all the straw and sticks as well as their possessions.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Wry Catcher said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's a good idea to buy a home built without regulatory oversight?  Maybe that's why so many homes in Tornado Alley simply disappear each year.  I wouldn't raise my family in a home where (seemingly) every year tornado's strike and there is no safe room or cellar for protection.  Listening to those who survived by lying on top of their kids I a bathtub would give anyone pause when considering a purchase of a home where tornadoes are common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. Homes were built long before a "regulatory agency" was around to syphon funds and generally make compliance costly at the expense of infrastructure.
> 
> The homes you're referring to are modular or mobile. it's no ones fault but the purchaser in tornado alley that they bought a stick hut that's stapled together knowing there can be feirce storms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two of the three little pigs would then need aid from the Federal Government after their straw and stick homes disappeared.  In fact, local resources would be used to clean up all the straw and sticks as well as their possessions.
Click to expand...


And this has what to do with anything here?

I think you spent all the power of your pair of brain cells on that witty retort you had. Better give them a chance to recharge or you're sure to type out more drivel.


----------



## NLT

TakeAStepBack said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lower Taxes is the biggest reason. Please do not come, stay up in yankee land or left coast fruit land where you belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sory, but this yankee is already working out the details for a move to Texas. Don't worry though, I most certainly have no desires to pollute the good thing going there with LOLberal voting/ideas.
Click to expand...


I am here in Allen TX, Just north of Dallas, moved here from Pensacola, Florida for my job , and I love it. Summers are wicked hot but everything else is great.:


----------



## TakeAStepBack

NLT said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lower Taxes is the biggest reason. Please do not come, stay up in yankee land or left coast fruit land where you belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sory, but this yankee is already working out the details for a move to Texas. Don't worry though, I most certainly have no desires to pollute the good thing going there with LOLberal voting/ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am here in Allen TX, Just north of Dallas, moved here from Pensacola, Florida for my job , and I love it. Summers are wicked hot but everything else is great.:
Click to expand...


Yep. A lot of businesses are moving to Texas because of the friendly business environment there. I know a few who had job moves to Texas and they too, love it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr Clean said:


> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?



Lower cost of living, more affordable I think. I lived in California for 3 years when I was in the service and I have no clue how people can afford to live there.


----------



## dilloduck

TakeAStepBack said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sory, but this yankee is already working out the details for a move to Texas. Don't worry though, I most certainly have no desires to pollute the good thing going there with LOLberal voting/ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am here in Allen TX, Just north of Dallas, moved here from Pensacola, Florida for my job , and I love it. Summers are wicked hot but everything else is great.:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. A lot of businesses are moving to Texas because of the friendly business environment there. I know a few who had job moves to Texas and they too, love it.
Click to expand...


no basements----that's the real key. 

Austin makes some of your old fucking yankee towns look like two hole shitters but please continue to live in them.


----------



## TakeAStepBack




----------



## Sunshine

dilloduck said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here in Allen TX, Just north of Dallas, moved here from Pensacola, Florida for my job , and I love it. Summers are wicked hot but everything else is great.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. A lot of businesses are moving to Texas because of the friendly business environment there. I know a few who had job moves to Texas and they too, love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no basements----that's the real key.
> 
> Austin makes some of your old fucking yankee towns look like two hole shitters but please continue to live in them.
Click to expand...


Most of the south does that.


----------



## peach174

Lower taxes, limited but necessary regulations - not no regulations, brings in growth. Making it easy for businesses to start up their business, not 40 pages of paperwork and high taxes.
All of this brings in more Jobs, more people more state revenue and cost of living becomes reasonable and affordable.


----------



## Sunshine

High_Gravity said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower cost of living, more affordable I think. I lived in California for 3 years when I was in the service and I have no clue how people can afford to live there.
Click to expand...


I got a recruitment call about nursing jobs in Cali, one was $800 per 8 hour shift.  Staff nurse job, not even NP.  Sounds good until you look at the cost of living.


----------



## NLT

If you cant get good work in Texas, you dont want to work.


----------



## Wry Catcher

TakeAStepBack said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. Homes were built long before a "regulatory agency" was around to syphon funds and generally make compliance costly at the expense of infrastructure.
> 
> The homes you're referring to are modular or mobile. it's no ones fault but the purchaser in tornado alley that they bought a stick hut that's stapled together knowing there can be feirce storms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the three little pigs would then need aid from the Federal Government after their straw and stick homes disappeared.  In fact, local resources would be used to clean up all the straw and sticks as well as their possessions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with anything here?
> 
> I think you spent all the power of your pair of brain cells on that witty retort you had. Better give them a chance to recharge or you're sure to type out more drivel.
Click to expand...


Gee, I though my little story would appeal to a callous conservative.  Maybe it went over your head?  Consider, why should the tax payers pay for such a clean up?  Why should first responders put their life and limb at risk?  

Why not make the builders build to a code, a code written for the region's risks?  In CA we have very strong Earthquake Codes 'cause we know the big one is coming; why does the south ignore the annual risk of tornadoes and hurricanes and allow straw and stick buildings?


----------



## Wry Catcher

TakeAStepBack said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sory, but this yankee is already working out the details for a move to Texas. Don't worry though, I most certainly have no desires to pollute the good thing going there with LOLberal voting/ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course you making such a move will raise the avg. IQ in both regions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's very witty, Wry. Did you think that up all by yourself?
Click to expand...


Nope.  Heard that one years ago.


----------



## Wry Catcher

NLT said:


> If you cant get good work in Texas, you dont want to work.



List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Wry Catcher said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the three little pigs would then need aid from the Federal Government after their straw and stick homes disappeared.  In fact, local resources would be used to clean up all the straw and sticks as well as their possessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with anything here?
> 
> I think you spent all the power of your pair of brain cells on that witty retort you had. Better give them a chance to recharge or you're sure to type out more drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Gee, I though my little story would appeal to a callous conservative.* Maybe it went over your head? Consider, why should the tax payers pay for such a clean up?  Why should first responders put their life and limb at risk?
> 
> Why not make the builders build to a code, a code written for the region's risks?  In CA we have very strong Earthquake Codes 'cause we know the big one is coming; why does the south ignore the annual risk of tornadoes and hurricanes and allow straw and stick buildings?
Click to expand...


Well, then, that was your first mistake. i'm not a conservative.

Definitely. i do not speak drivel fluently.

They shouldn't. If tards want to buy stick huts that are stapled together, they can buy insurance. If no one wants to insure their stick hut, they should probably save up so when disaster strikes they have capital to deal with their lousy choice. But, this isn't how ALL southern buildings are done, so it's a rather irrelevant and marginal point to make.

Why not let people take responsibility for themselves. There wasn't any code before you progressive authoritarians showed up and people got along just fine. What makes you think you're fuckin' codes are needed now? BTW, most places do have codes, even in the south. The difference is unlike Commifornia, the regulations are minimum and not a giant beauracracy of authoritarians syphoning off productivity.

Hope that helps with your nonsense story of stupid.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunshine said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower cost of living, more affordable I think. I lived in California for 3 years when I was in the service and I have no clue how people can afford to live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got a recruitment call about nursing jobs in Cali, one was $800 per 8 hour shift.  Staff nurse job, not even NP.  Sounds good until you look at the cost of living.
Click to expand...


Some of the jobs in California and New York pay alot but the cost of living is through the roof, $100,000 a year in California or New York is poverty wages.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wry Catcher said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The region is more desirable.  People have been fleeing the northeast and midwest for the last couple of decades and heading south and southwest.  The entire southern U.S. coast to coast has experienced a boom in building and jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with very little or no state income taxation, along with business overhead lowered significantly (that includes housing construction), along with state regulatory agencies, homes are much cheaper to build.
> 
> Demand is high there too, or the prices would be even lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think it's a good idea to buy a home built without regulatory oversight?  Maybe that's why so many homes in Tornado Alley simply disappear each year.  I wouldn't raise my family in a home where (seemingly) every year tornado's strike and there is no safe room or cellar for protection.  Listening to those who survived by lying on top of their kids in a bathtub would give anyone pause when considering a purchase of a home where tornadoes are common.
Click to expand...


You'd outlaw building homes where tornadoes might hit, Freddo?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wry Catcher said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The region is more desirable.  People have been fleeing the northeast and midwest for the last couple of decades and heading south and southwest.  The entire southern U.S. coast to coast has experienced a boom in building and jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with very little or no state income taxation, along with business overhead lowered significantly (that includes housing construction), along with state regulatory agencies, homes are much cheaper to build.
> 
> Demand is high there too, or the prices would be even lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think it's a good idea to buy a home built without regulatory oversight?  Maybe that's why so many homes in Tornado Alley simply disappear each year.  I wouldn't raise my family in a home where (seemingly) every year tornado's strike and there is no safe room or cellar for protection.  Listening to those who survived by lying on top of their kids in a bathtub would give anyone pause when considering a purchase of a home where tornadoes are common.
Click to expand...


   There are building codes just like everywhere else.
And I love my all brick home. Cant have that up north because of the cold. And you have to remember,they build them to resist hurricanes down here. Hardly flimsy construction.
  And anyone who doesnt want a storm shelter is nuts if they live in tornado alley.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> We down here in the south pay less since Indians are still on the war path.



  Damned scalping insurance is getting outrageous. And dont get me started on warpath coverage. Unbelievable !!!!


----------



## Mr Natural

NLT said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lower Taxes is the biggest reason. Please do not come, stay up in yankee land or left coast fruit land where you belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sory, but this yankee is already working out the details for a move to Texas. Don't worry though, I most certainly have no desires to pollute the good thing going there with LOLberal voting/ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am here in Allen TX, Just north of Dallas, moved here from Pensacola, Florida for my job , and I love it. Summers are wicked hot but everything else is great.:
Click to expand...


What's great about it?

The characterless subdivisions?

The strip malls?

The chain restaurants?

The miles and miles of nothing surrounded by miles and miles of nothing?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Mr Clean said:


> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?



No one wants to live next to a bunch of idiots.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Chuckt said:


> You could use Economics 101 and Micro Economics to answer this question.


You can use economics to answer ANY question. That's the amazing thing about economics. It always fits any data you give it.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Wry Catcher said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They blow away in the wind.  Deadly snakes.  Neighbors shoot cans and small animals from their porch.  There's no there, there.  People talk funny.  The food is too salty and too sugary.  Speed traps.  Waffle House is five star dinning.
Click to expand...



This man is correct.

I would submit as further evidence the green directions sign on the perkin's road overpass over I-10 near Baton Rouge Louisiana. It is full of bullet holes. In order for this to have happened, some red neck idiot had to stand on the overpass and shoot bullets through the sign out along the interstate. Its doubtful he thought for a second about what he was doing other than it was really awesome.


----------



## kwc57

Mr Clean said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes are much lower, along with other living expenses and purchasing power is higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If taxes and living expenses are lower, wouldn't make the region more desirable and drive up real estate values?
Click to expand...


You would think, but look at all the elitiest assholes who have already posted in their thread looking down their noses at the ignorant rednecks.  We're perfectly happy for them to stay where they are living in high priced, dirty cities.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to live next to a bunch of idiots.
Click to expand...


  I know Right!! So when are you moving.....?


----------



## kwc57

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They blow away in the wind.  Deadly snakes.  Neighbors shoot cans and small animals from their porch.  There's no there, there.  People talk funny.  The food is too salty and too sugary.  Speed traps.  Waffle House is five star dinning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This man is correct.
> 
> I would submit as further evidence the green directions sign on the perkin's road overpass over I-10 near Baton Rouge Louisiana. It is full of bullet holes. In order for this to have happened, some red neck idiot had to stand on the overpass and shoot bullets through the sign out along the interstate. Its doubtful he thought for a second about what he was doing other than it was really awesome.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking it's more the poor, misunderstood hip hop gangsta wannabes that would look just like Obama's son.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mr Clean said:


> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?



There's a lot of factors

basically the cost of living is lower, thus houses cost less.

lower taxes,
 non-union jobs galore so more people can be hired
people fleeing liberal utopias like the NE and Midwest for better chances
less pollution, more natural areas
less dense populations.  Last I heard, the entire population of Arkansas could fit in Cook county Chicago
All the states are competing for people to move in.


If I wasn't divorced with young kids, I'd move back south


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Wry Catcher said:


> Do you think it's a good idea to buy a home built without regulatory oversight?



Is it built by a southern general contractor?

Just talk to one for a few minutes and you'll have the answer to that.

I've yet to hire a contractor to work on my house that actually gives a damn about my safety. They've dropped the ball on everything from B-vent clearance from combustibles to even switching hot and neutral conductor at the box instead of fixing a ground fault.

There is "regulatory oversight"  - its called Dick the general contractor making up the regulations as he goes.


----------



## kwc57

Wry Catcher said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The region is more desirable.  People have been fleeing the northeast and midwest for the last couple of decades and heading south and southwest.  The entire southern U.S. coast to coast has experienced a boom in building and jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with very little or no state income taxation, along with business overhead lowered significantly (that includes housing construction), along with state regulatory agencies, homes are much cheaper to build.
> 
> Demand is high there too, or the prices would be even lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think it's a good idea to buy a home built without regulatory oversight?  Maybe that's why so many homes in Tornado Alley simply disappear each year.  I wouldn't raise my family in a home where (seemingly) every year tornado's strike and there is no safe room or cellar for protection.  Listening to those who survived by lying on top of their kids in a bathtub would give anyone pause when considering a purchase of a home where tornadoes are common.
Click to expand...


Having not lived here like I have for 56 years, I can tell your elitiest ass with certainty that you don't know shit.  Unless you enjoy showing your ignorance, you might just want to   Believe it or not......our houses do have to meet code inspections when built.  Moron.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

kwc57 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> They blow away in the wind.  Deadly snakes.  Neighbors shoot cans and small animals from their porch.  There's no there, there.  People talk funny.  The food is too salty and too sugary.  Speed traps.  Waffle House is five star dinning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is correct.
> 
> I would submit as further evidence the green directions sign on the perkin's road overpass over I-10 near Baton Rouge Louisiana. It is full of bullet holes. In order for this to have happened, some red neck idiot had to stand on the overpass and shoot bullets through the sign out along the interstate. Its doubtful he thought for a second about what he was doing other than it was really awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's more the poor, misunderstood hip hop gangsta wannabes that would look just like Obama's son.
Click to expand...

All the "poor, misunderstood hip hop gangsta wannabes" in that area of Louisiana are white redneck idiots with middle to upper middle class parents.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to live next to a bunch of idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Right!! So when are you moving.....?
Click to expand...


Wow. That's hilarious and so unexpected. 


Its amazing you didn't make a career as a comedian. Seriously what are you doing wasting your time here and depriving America of your humor?


----------



## asterism

Mr Clean said:


> Mrs. Clean had HGTV on yesterday and they were showing properties in parts of the South and Texas that were selling for a fraction of what they would sell for in the Northeast or West Coast.
> 
> Why is that?



Lots of land still available for development so it's relatively cheap.  That's not true for most livable areas of the Northeast and the West Coast.


----------



## kwc57

OohPooPahDoo said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This man is correct.
> 
> I would submit as further evidence the green directions sign on the perkin's road overpass over I-10 near Baton Rouge Louisiana. It is full of bullet holes. In order for this to have happened, some red neck idiot had to stand on the overpass and shoot bullets through the sign out along the interstate. Its doubtful he thought for a second about what he was doing other than it was really awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's more the poor, misunderstood hip hop gangsta wannabes that would look just like Obama's son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the "poor, misunderstood hip hop gangsta wannabes" in that area of Louisiana are white redneck idiots with middle to upper middle class parents.
Click to expand...


racist


----------

